# mouse cursor moves by itself! Virus?



## nhs

Win2000 SP4 Dell Laptop

Mouse cursor moves by itself on screen! Ran Norton Anti-virus. None detected. Could it be due to the fact that my daughter downloaded the latest version of AOL Instant Messenger and some "crap" along with it?

Please help! Thank you!
dtiab at yahoo.com
edit:
Please don't post your email address on public sites. It 's a screaming loud invitation for spam emails


----------



## Changeling

More info needed.

Is it an infrared mouse or ball type?

How fast does the arrow move, does it move slowly, normal speed or really fast?

Laptop do you use an external (add on) mouse or are we talking about the touch pad?


----------



## Chevy

This could be either a touch pad driver or video driver issue.

Try reloading one then the other.


----------



## supportadm

Is your Dell laptop comes with the Track Point (The Purple button located at the middle of your keyboard)? If yes, it is probable cause by it. Try disable it.


----------



## batty_professor

If using a regular wheel mouse, clean it. I have this same problem at work, it gets fuzz and lint wound up on the tiny rollers that ride the ball, and the rollers tend to unwind, sending the cursor running............


----------



## Cleffer

If you are using a optical mouse, consider the pad you are moving it on. Is the material high gloss or reflective? If no pad, does the desktop have reflective properties?? 

All can cause problems with an optical mouse.


----------



## ngricky

I encountered the same problem yesterday. My optical mouse jumps about around the screen. Not only that it would also initiate and activate the right click button. Then several applications would open by itself. I can't even shut the computer down because when I tried to move the mouse it will always go back to the same point instantly. The funny thing is when I unplug it off from its USB port, the pointers still move about on screen. The computer would not shut down even when I pressed the power OFF button on the desktop. I finally has to power completely by switching off from the mains power. After power up and re-booting the mouse movements became slower. Hope someone can help me solve the problem.


----------



## kmac59

All,

I have the same problem and have had for a while. I've run all the online scans, spyware removal and still cannot solve the cursor moving on it's own.

I really think a virus came over in a picture file...don't know for sure.. but after I opened it... this problem started. My son swears he does not have the problem on his computer...

I have a new Dell Latitude with track ball, mouse pad and use a wireless mouse. With the wireless mouse or not, this happens.

I do not need to be touching the computer... the mouse will move up the screen and then to the right corner. It will left click on a program X if one is open. 

The only way to stop it and gain control is press the power button off and restart.

Anyone know how to fix this?

I'm still reading the rules here for posting my log but saw this thread and thought I'd comment. 

Kind regards,

Keith


----------



## rcmonching

Hi to all:wave:

I was reading you post and need more info about this...
Please take make this steps:

1. go to run
2. services.msc
3. click Description 
4. take a screenshot..

Please post the picture... I think this is a script type virus and cannot be detected by any removal tool... 

Thnx...


----------



## kmac59

I had to attached the screen shots as a file...too long.

Kind regards,

Keith


----------



## godfinger

Hi Keith,

Just wana ask some quetions:

1. do you hear beeps when your pc boots and when XP starts-up loading 
2. when the cursor mania happens..?
During start up or when you run some file...


----------



## kmac59

godfinger,

Nope, no beeps... just the Windows opening music.

The cursor mania seemed to be happening in the afternoon...

It would not happen all the time... 

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## cap2wwu

hey goldfinger, you sound like the guy to talk to, i'm having the same issue as the guys above.

turn on computer, do some work and then out of no where cursor moves around, opens the start menu, opens programs, cursor is taken over and then the "mania" you refer to ensues and then the "beeping" just like you said. 

just like the other guys, only way to kill it is to turn off the computer

virus? 

any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## djaburg

Any chance of GOTOMYPC or something else loaded on the computer? Perhaps your daughter has loaded that so she can access it remotely?


----------



## bobbieber

I am having this EXACT same issue. Started about a month ago. I have a Logitech MX Revolution cordless laser mouse and thought someone nearby was operating on the same frequency but I disconnect the mouse and the issue continues. I even took my pc to Best Buy and had their Geek Squad (ich!) look at it and they were baffled. At least - since I'm not the only one having this problem - I'm fairly certain its not someone trying to access my system remotely. I did try GoToMyPC.com a few months ago before the problem surfaced...coincidence? Thx.


----------



## anzo

It is very unlikely to be GOTOMYPC; as movements as such are noted with a '<USER> is controlling PC' type message - which I'm sure you'd have noticed by now. However it's probably worth disconnecting from the net just to ensure this.

I think its safe to rule out hardware error, especially if the mouse is clicking to the close button. 

Try pressing Ctrl+Enter or Ctrl+Shift - I recall programs performing similar things as a practical joke. Alternatively, Ctrl+Alt+Del and have a look in the processes for anything fishy?


----------



## jim399

I am also having the very same problem. Cursor jumps around or goes into free-flight mode and may run along to top title-bar of a window and go to the right and self-click the "X" and close the window. It will also run the task bar left and click the "Start" button. It also self "right-clicks" in random locations. No beeping detected so far. The problem seemed to start in Internet Explorer but has expanded to include such bizarre behavior while in email or other apps.

So far alot of exactly the same issues and no answers everywhere I look to search this issue out...

Somebody must have the solution!


----------



## bobbieber

I believe I have solved the problem - at least on my system. I have used two different Logitech wireless mice. When the first one died, I bought a new one and installed the software & drivers without uninstalling the software/drivers for the first one. I believe the issue resulted from conflicts between the software for the two devices. I removed the drivers and software for both and then reinstalled the software for the newest device and the problem has been gone now for over a month. Hope this helps someone else....I know I was going crazy thinking it was a virus. I had disconnected my system from the network completely for fear someone was somehow accessing my system remotely.


----------



## Gnutten

My 5 cent!

I have been battling this bizzare mouse move around and click thing for 2,5 weeks now!Have run every damned deep scan software for viruses trojans whatever, i could find,Combofix,Avenger, HijackThis,DDS,MGER etc etc and looked for any fishy files that may have loaded at boot time and found zero.I have done several xp reinstalls, i have one slim version of the XP install and so far that one do not express this mouse jeerk around but if i do a XP install from one of my two OEM CD it does. I have an semi old PS2 wire Microsoft mouse, have tried another mouse and have the same problem.
Reading that viruses nowadays can install them self in BIOS and
peripheral Flash one gets the creeps all over!

But i dont see the purpose of a virus that show off like this?

Edit: Speaking of mouse move and Bios, just found this one suggested on another forum:
[email protected] virus or some of its cousins!
http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2001-031313-1110-99&tabid=3


----------



## jim399

Well, my solution was 2-fold. My hard drive was "allegedly" deteriorating because of well over 1,000 viruses, and I must admit it was making louder than usual running noises. Then when we got it back, it seemed to do exactly the same thing. I swapped out my mouse and the problem appears to have gone away. There must have been some sort of intermittent shorts inside the other ps-2 hardwired mouse. I have since even upgraded to an optical USB mouse and the problem has not returned.

No software of any kind helped at all, registry cleaners, anti-virus, anti-spyware, or anti-malware... Nothing made any damn difference except for possibly actually cleaning out the excessive viruses that my AVG anti-virus apparently couldn't.

I asked if there is some better anti-virus software I should switch to and the computer tech said that's what he uses himself so it doesn't really make a difference...

Anyway, it seems as if the problem is finally gone... It cost me a new hardrive installation and a new mouse...


----------



## 2xg

Hello,

If you have any technical issues please create a New Thread, this is an old Thread.

Thank you for your cooperation.

This Thread will now be Closed!


----------

